# Labor Quote for Brick Install



## Michael217 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just received a written quote for a new house I would like to build. Single story with over size brick, nothing fancy, no gables.

Labor cost quote is $12,000 for 10,000 bricks. Seems really high to me.

Any opinions from other masons?

Job location is NE Ohio


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a buck 20 a brick. 

Around here youll pay 22-25 a sq.ft for bricks including mat., count your blessings.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems really high compared to what?...it's actually a good price IMO.

Have you received other quotes?


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

I bet you love it when you hear clients say that about your quote. 

You could always do it yourself...


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on fellow sparky! Just get a couple other quotes. (or at least one to get a good benchmark)

No different than the variables *we* have when quoting jobs.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

12k for labor only?? 

There are amigo's around here that are doing it for less than 1/4th of that price...


----------



## Michael217 (Apr 23, 2011)

I did look at the benchmark for labor but in included more than just labor for setting brick. It included excavating, foundation etc. All that will be completed for the bricklayer.

I'm the general, so I will provide all materials.

This is the first masonry labor quote to come in and was just wondering about the price.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

That's what I charge homeowners + $25 per coin if any.


----------



## Michael217 (Apr 23, 2011)

greg24k said:


> That's what I charge homeowners + $25 per coin if any.


Confused, what do you charge again?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Michael217 said:


> I did look at the benchmark for labor but in included more than just labor for setting brick. It included excavating, foundation etc. All that will be completed for the bricklayer.
> 
> I'm the general, so I will provide all materials.
> 
> This is the first masonry labor quote to come in and was just wondering about the price.


He going to do all that for 10k?

Now he is way to cheap, jeesh.


----------



## Michael217 (Apr 23, 2011)

Any other opinions?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It's a good price, brick is a luxury this days and labor ain't cheap if you have a good bricklayer with a crew. Why you think hardly anyone wrapping the entire house with brick like they did in old days... because it's too expensive. 
I have a few good friends who are masons they did their entire house in brick with coins and nice brick patterns and fancy soldier courses etc because they do the work themselves, if they did that for a customer it would cost an arm and a leg.

Good luck


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Michael217 said:


> Any other opinions?


I suggest you get another quote from a *reputable, fully insured* mason, so you have something to compare your current quote with.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Kniggit said:


> 12k for labor only??
> 
> There are amigo's around here that are doing it for less than 1/4th of that price...


I'd either move or find a new profession than compete against that.........


OP, it seems pretty cheap to me, and I'm in the Midwest as well. Hard to even guess though without a few images. What you call "nothing fancy" may actually be a house with no brick ledge, 4' of foundation sticking out of the ground, 12'walls, and no wall longer than 10'. EVERYTHING adds to the cost, including windows..........


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

We've just broken ground on our new house and the quotes for the brick have been $350-$450/thousand for labor.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Michael217 said:


> Any other opinions?


You weren't expecting tree fiddy, now were you?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Michael217 (Apr 23, 2011)

SuperiorHIP said:


> We've just broken ground on our new house and the quotes for the brick have been $350-$450/thousand for labor.


Wow, how can that be? 

That is only 35-45 cents per brick!

I read that one mason with a helper can set about 700 to 900 brick per day. So, that about $300 to $400 per day for two people.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Michael217 said:


> Wow, how can that be?
> 
> That is only 35-45 cents per brick!
> 
> I read that one mason with a helper can set about 700 to 900 brick per day. So, that about $300 to $400 per day for two people.


That is about the avg price for this area of the country, was the same price almost 20 years ago before the invasion.

Here is a CL ad showing what they pay... https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/lab/6073079295.html


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Michael217 said:


> Wow, how can that be?
> 
> That is only 35-45 cents per brick!
> 
> I read that one mason with a helper can set about 700 to 900 brick per day. So, that about $300 to $400 per day for two people.


I think this is where geographic differences play a huge part in why pricing discussions don't work for comparison purposes.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Michael217 said:


> Wow, how can that be?
> 
> That is only 35-45 cents per brick!
> 
> I read that one mason with a helper can set about 700 to 900 brick per day. So, that about $300 to $400 per day for two people.


Try setting 700/900 a day on a chimney with a helper and let me know how that works out...not many on average are getting close to those numbers in the real world unless it's all line work, through in some lintels, arches, jambs, sills and you'll be lucky to get half that.


----------

